# A True Champion of Life



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

“A true champion of life is variety of many things. A true champion is not someone who wins the most or looks the best, a true champion is defined by how he/she treats his/her life and the life around them” Dedication ** Dedication is something that must be attained and mastered at a superior level. [...]

*Read More...*


----------

